# Mbenga reminds Kobe of Sloth (Hilarious)



## Bartholomew Hunt

After Mbenga threw down the dunk, Kobe was screaming HEY YOU GUYS!!!, which is of course a trademark quote of Sloth from the Goonies. Could it be because Mbenga bears a striking resemblance to Sloth?


----------



## jazzy1

LOL thats pretty funny.


----------



## Venom110




----------



## Chan Ho Nam

*DJ = Sloth from Goonies*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jwSjgEWp78


----------



## Basel

*Re: DJ = Sloth from Goonies*

Already posted, and thus, merged.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: DJ = Sloth from Goonies*

Still hilarious and mean as ****. :lol:


----------

